# IDENTIFY this TOD'S thread - ask your color, style season ID questions here!



## jburgh

This is the place to ask for help identifying a TOD'S item.  Please make sure you post pics and any info you have, like when you saw the item.

This is NOT the place to request an opinion on authenticity - we have a thread for that here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/authenticate-tods-please-use-proper-format-post-1-a-416418.html


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there - this is my first on the Tod's forum - y'all just might make my Gotta-Have list a little longer 

At any rate, my Mom bought some Tod's drivers for me in California (I'm in TN) at some sale but they are too big so I thought about selling them. It kills me because they are GORGEOUS! I am trying to figure out what they are called. They look a little like the Dee Loafers in that they have the logo hardware, but there is extra detailing on these like the fringe and the zig-zag moccasin type design around the collar.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## irishlass1029

Hi!  Can anyone help me ID this bag?  It was purchased from Tod's 4 years ago and I don't know the name/style.  Anyone?

Thanks!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

Oops!  Nevermind - it's the Paro Shopping Media.

But thanks!


----------



## dyyong

Please help me ID this Tod's, does in come in different sizes? how many colors? what year and seasons? TIA
p.s. pictures "borrow" from wardrobe forum


----------



## magister

I am not a TOD'S expert so if anyone could authenticate this bag and give me an ID as to the style name, I would appreciate it! Thanks

This is coated canvas

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v103/allyvianna/tod9.jpg

*Please post your question in the authentication thread found in the Tod's Shopping group of stickies. If this is an eBay auction, there is a required format.*


----------



## Sally565

Hi, I have seen this bag, http://www.modashop.net/tod%60s-XBWAFBF0200BHW.aspx, unfortunately I do not know the name of it. Does anybody knows it?
thanks


----------



## kbalag

It's the Rounded D-Bag.


----------



## Sally565

Thank you, kbalag.
Is the bag an older one? Or very seldom? It's hard to find some information about it.


----------



## dmf120

Sally565 said:


> Thank you, kbalag.
> Is the bag an older one? Or very seldom? It's hard to find some information about it.



It was reviewed on this site in 2008.

I just searched for it, but couldn't find anyone selling it currently online, except the link you provided. Too bad, cuz I've been wanting a Tod's for a long time and I'm in love with this one now.


----------



## lynnzlq

modaqueen

hi anyone knows if the above link is sellilng genuine tod's bag?


These are fakes and I am editing the link so it does nit work....jburgh


----------



## adarp4me

Hi All!! I'm so glad I found this site! Anyway I have a black Tod's leather clutch with top stitching down the center, it's really nice, but I don't know the style, can someone please help with this ID? And tell me how much it retailed for? I bought it for $400, I just love it.


----------



## sea_phoenix

lynnzlq said:


> hi anyone knows if the above link is sellilng genuine tod's bag?



From what I've read on the Prada subforum, this website sells fakes.


----------



## Ayale

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## klb4556

http://www.efashionhouse.com/images/product/large/B07T03FX7TN.jpg


I came across it, but have no idea what it is, and the site doesn't say. It looks just like a bag I've been trying to ID for a while, thanks


----------



## sdkitty

That's a T-bag.  They come in a few styles/sizes.  I'm guessing this is a medium.


----------



## Ayale

Still curious if anyone can help ID the Ostrich bag I posted in this thread last week?  Thank You!!


----------



## Ayale

Sorry, offering items for sale is against PF rules. Please read the Purse Forum rules posted at the top of every forum.


----------



## rhr

My friend's friend in LA (I am in NY) has this bag and I would like the same one but I don't know the name of it. I was wondering how old it is? I was embarrassed to ask her anything about it but she let me take the picture. Anyone here know?

Thanks!


----------



## Skull&Bones

rhr said:


> My friend's friend in LA (I am in NY) has this bag and I would like the same one but I don't know the name of it. I was wondering how old it is? I was embarrassed to ask her anything about it but she let me take the picture. Anyone here know?
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/tods_zipperclutch.png
This small blue one, snakeskin zipper clutch looks a lot like it.
Cruise 2008 collection.

That would be my guess.


----------



## rhr

Skull&Bones said:


> http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/tods_zipperclutch.png
> This small blue one, snakeskin zipper clutch looks a lot like it.
> Cruise 2008 collection.
> 
> That would be my guess.


 
Thanks! I actually found that today, too! At least I know how old it is!


----------



## Skull&Bones

rhr said:


> Thanks! I actually found that today, too! At least I know how old it is!


 
Ah good for you. 
Glad I could help with something still.


----------



## stephlynne

I don't have measurements but it's a little on the small side.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## a-2nd-encounter

Hello, I have this Tod's bag here (see pic) I have searched high, low and used every descriptive word I can think of and I have not seen anything close to the bag I pictured.
This would be my first Tod's bag - I've checked all the descriptors and it appears authentic. It is a blue/gray suede and feels very nice.
Can anyone identify the style/name?
Thank you all in advance for your time http://community.webshots.com/album/577922831laEgxw?vhost=community


----------



## Melora

a-2nd-encounter said:


> Hello, I have this Tod's bag here (see pic) I have searched high, low and used every descriptive word I can think of and I have not seen anything close to the bag I pictured.
> This would be my first Tod's bag - I've checked all the descriptors and it appears authentic. It is a blue/gray suede and feels very nice.
> Can anyone identify the style/name?
> Thank you all in advance for your time http://community.webshots.com/album/577922831laEgxw?vhost=community


 Although there has been in the past this logo print line, I am sure this one is not authentic. The embossed 'T' on the zipper pull looks very wrong to me and moreover Tod's never uses nylon zippers.

The embossing on the zipper pull should look like this:


----------



## viewwing

Does anyone know anything about this bag? It looks so cool!


----------



## a-2nd-encounter

Thank you so much Melora. 
I had never encountered a Tod's bag and did not know anything about them till I looked it up.
Well, off to the yard sale bin with it. I will be sure to inform possible buyers - but the cheap price will probably do that for me


----------



## Melora

a-2nd-encounter said:


> Thank you so much Melora.
> I had never encountered a Tod's bag and did not know anything about them till I looked it up.
> Well, off to the yard sale bin with it. I will be sure to inform possible buyers - but the cheap price will probably do that for me


 
My pleasure. 
I'm not a Tod's expert at all. (By the way I don't know where they are all gone. It's so quiet here these days.) I only want to preserve you from buying a fake. Imagining someone get such a bag and believes this is the "quality" of a Tod's bag - I can picture someone's disappointment.


----------



## pit_bull

Did Tod's ever ship purses in a dust cover that was tan with brown printing?  Is this an older version of the current brown with mustard colored printing?


----------



## pit_bull

Here's the questionable dust cover - is it an older version or is it fake?
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php...ictureid=60506
http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.p...ictureid=60505


----------



## yuhuu

name: Dark Brown Pebble Leather Tods Tote NWOT
selleroodlegirls2
number: 280536980651
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dark-Brown-Pebb...WH_Handbags&hash=item41514e9cab#ht_500wt_1154

thanks!!


----------



## LT bag lady

yuhuu said:


> name: Dark Brown Pebble Leather Tods Tote NWOT
> selleroodlegirls2
> number: 280536980651
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Dark-Brown-Pebb...WH_Handbags&hash=item41514e9cab#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> thanks!!


That is a fake TODS!
Please go to a guide on eBay titled "How to spot an authentic TODS handbag" and you will clearly see what is wrong with this fake.


----------



## bbeeccaa

Got this as a hand-me-down, ID and color please? thanks


----------



## jburgh

bbeeccaa said:


> Got this as a hand-me-down, ID and color please? thanks



It looks like something from the Due Manici Mosaic collection in silver/pewter leather


----------



## redkid67

I've searched high and low for this bag but this is the only place I can find. I wonder what the name of this one really is and which reason it was introduced.

http://tote-to-toe.blogspot.com/2010/08/tods-shopping-e-bag-piccola.html

Thanks,
Red


----------



## cln29

Saw these boots on television last week and somebody said they were Tod's.  Does anyone recognize them?


----------



## jburgh

cln29 said:


> Saw these boots on television last week and somebody said they were Tod's.  Does anyone recognize them?



What show were they on?


----------



## cln29

jburgh said:


> What show were they on?



_Sanctuary_ (Syfy)


----------



## jburgh

cln29 said:


> _Sanctuary_ (Syfy)



I love that show!  Which episode?  I'll check out Hulu to see if I can get a better glimpse.  Who was wearing them?  I already did a search for back lace boots and didn't see anything that matched.  Still want to look, though!


----------



## cln29

jburgh said:


> I love that show!  Which episode?  I'll check out Hulu to see if I can get a better glimpse.  Who was wearing them?  I already did a search for back lace boots and didn't see anything that matched.  Still want to look, though!



 A pleasure to meet a fellow fan.  It was last week's episode (3x07), so I don't think it's on Hulu yet.  Amanda was wearing them.  The possibility of them being Tod's was based entirely on a comment by a viewer, so it could very well be wrong.  Thought I'd ask, though.


----------



## shopaholic1987

I really like the look of this Tod's purse. I have attached a picture of it and would like more information on it such as the season and year it is from and also the RRP if possible.







Thank you in advance.


----------



## jburgh

cln29 said:


> A pleasure to meet a fellow fan.  It was last week's episode (3x07), so I don't think it's on Hulu yet.  Amanda was wearing them.  The possibility of them being Tod's was based entirely on a comment by a viewer, so it could very well be wrong.  Thought I'd ask, though.



I have not been able to find any boots that look like that...in any brand.  Have you tried writing to the show's wardrobe manager?

I've only seen up to 303 here.


----------



## shopper16

Can anyone give me info on this bag??  Name, style, year...anything??  TIA


----------



## pandamachine

Hello

I just bought a Tod's bag (my first) at the Tod's outlet in Bicester, UK yesterday. After taking it back out once I got home, I noticed the sales person had removed the orange tag (with the price and presumably the name of the bag!!!) instead of placing it inside the bag like I thought she had. So I called the shop this morning, and the SA I spoke with relayed that the bag I bought (based on the price and my description) was most likely the "lux due manici media" - when I googled this, all that came up were the patchwork versions. Mine is tan, all smooth leather and the fact that I can't find any picture of the bag online has got me very worried. I don't imagine it to be a fraud since I got it from a fairly reliable outlet, so I was hoping some Tod's experts could help.

I am keen to find out the type of bag so I know the leather, how to take care of it, if I got a good deal, etc. This might be a very simple question (like e.g. maybe Tod's outlet stocks irregular or one-off versions...?) and I might just be clueless. I've included photos - the bag is about a foot across in length and came with a dustbag.

Many thanks in advance -


----------



## luxecravings




----------



## katsky

Hello! I was just gifted these amazing Tod's shoes. They appear to be alligator and they are brand new in the box. They actually came in 2 boxes (one of the boxes is like a drawer) and accompanied by a velvet dust bag (seems like a bit much for a pair of shoes!). They state "JP Tods" on the inside of the shoe. They also look like the shoes Gwyneth Paltrow wore in one of her ad campaigns from 2009 I believe (see below). If anyone can help me identify these and figure how much they retail (or "retailed") for, I would be so appreciative!! Thank you in advance.


----------



## ankia vinka

what name of these bags?thank you...


----------



## Melora

ankia vinka said:


> what name of these bags?thank you...



I believe it's called "Cartella".


----------



## Maedi

ankia vinka said:


> what name of these bags?thank you...


The one Katie Holmes is wearing is called "Fashion Duo Manici Tote Media". I have it


----------



## ankia vinka

thank you...


----------



## Melora

*@ ankia vinka:*
So sorry, that I was wrong with my presumption about the style. Last autumn I saw the brown bag Katie Holmes is wearing in a German Magazine and there it was called "Cartella".






Maedi said:


> The one Katie Holmes is wearing is called "Fashion Duo Manici Tote Media". I have it




*@ Maedi:*
Maedi, congratulations on this beautifully Tod's style! Please, please do post pictures in the Reference Thread. :useless: I'm longing for some pictures because this style is nowhere shown in the Tod's area on TPF (except in the Celebrity thread of course).


----------



## jchoong

help me id this! 
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...40694068_100001088509498_536506_1109470_n.jpg

thanks


----------



## LT bag lady

jchoong said:


> help me id this!
> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...40694068_100001088509498_536506_1109470_n.jpg
> 
> thanks


 
Zig Zag Miky, this is an older style.


----------



## Maedi

*Melora* - I just now saw your post - sorry that I haven't replied earlier. I will try and post pictures. Always need DH's help so might take a few days.


----------



## Melora

Maedi said:


> *Melora* - I just now saw your post - sorry that I haven't replied earlier. I will try and post pictures. Always need DH's help so might take a few days.



Now I can say exactly the same, Maedi. On my last visit on TPF I've overlooked your post.


Oh yes, please post photos. I am really longing for some pics of this rare Tod's style. I like the look of this bag very much. Please persuade DH to help you. Meanwhile I'll exercise myself in patience. 
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## simurgh

Hi all!  This is my first visit to this forum ... my all time favorite bag (and there were many contenters  ) is this tod's one ... does anyone know what it is?  Also, if anyone sees one, in any condition, please let me know - I would love to have more!  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maedi

Dear *Melora* - finally pictures of my bag and my latest acquisition - the shopping bag in small and a nice blue. Size comparison with a Schleich toy cheetah


----------



## Melora

Oh, Maedi, I am totally delighted at your Tod's Fashion Tote! 
I really like the attachment of the handles. The colour is exactly my taste and the leather looks so yummy. What a gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing this stunning dream of a bag.  Had I only noticed this style earlier. *sigh*

What about this special sort of closure? Is it easy to handle? 

Of course your blue shopping bag is very beautiful too.


  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## LT bag lady

simurgh said:


> Hi all! This is my first visit to this forum ... my all time favorite bag (and there were many contenters  ) is this tod's one ... does anyone know what it is? Also, if anyone sees one, in any condition, please let me know - I would love to have more!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Did not have a name, not all TODS styles have names.
It's from a few seasons back, doubt the outlets will even have it, your best bet is venues like eBay...
Good luck!
I had it in brown, nice bag.


----------



## LT bag lady

Maedi said:


> Dear *Melora* - finally pictures of my bag and my latest acquisition - the shopping bag in small and a nice blue. Size comparison with a Schleich toy cheetah


  I've seen both these styles in the boutique, they are beautiful!  I especially love the tote!  I'm a tote gal .  That's a great blue too!  Enjoy!


----------



## simurgh

LT bag lady said:


> Did not have a name, not all TODS styles have names.
> It's from a few seasons back, doubt the outlets will even have it, your best bet is venues like eBay...
> Good luck!
> I had it in brown, nice bag.


 
Ah, ok, thanks very much.  It's definitely old - I've had this once since 02 or 03!  I will keep trolling ebay ..


----------



## Maedi

Melora said:


> Oh, Maedi, I am totally delighted at your Tod's Fashion Tote!
> I really like the attachment of the handles. The colour is exactly my taste and the leather looks so yummy. What a gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing this stunning dream of a bag.  Had I only noticed this style earlier. *sigh*
> 
> What about this special sort of closure? Is it easy to handle?
> 
> Of course your blue shopping bag is very beautiful too.
> 
> Thank you so much,* Melora* . Too bad you are not in the States since this bag showed up at the outlet about a week ago. I don't know how much it was there - I got mine at the sale last winter at half off. It is a nice color and the leather is really soft. The bag is actually open and has a button that closes it. I like the many versatile pockets.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


----------



## Melora

LT bag lady said:


> I've seen both these styles in the boutique, ...



Lately? That would be interesting. I thought, I had no chance for I presumed it was a style from the last F/W collection. In post #47 of *ankia vinka* there is a yellow one shown without the zip pocket. I thought that style was the new variation for S/S 2011. This new version (or maybe it is just an additional one?) doesn't please me as good as the old one. But I'll send an e-mail to my nearest Tod's boutique and ask if they still have one (with the zipper pocket) left.





Maedi said:


> ... - I got mine at the sale last winter at half off. ...



at half off? *Maedi*, you lucky one! What a bargain! I am really glad about the picture you posted, because on yours the structure of the leather is much better to see. And what a nice idea with the Schleich toy. 
By the way: is the hardware on your bag golden or silver?

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## spidereyelash

Hi ladies, please help identify this Tods bag!!! Looking desperately for this but no idea where to start since I have no idea what it's called!


----------



## Sophistry

Hi all.  Just got this Tod's bag because I love the multi colored strap!  I don't know anything about Tod's, but my gut is that this is an older bag!  Any help on what it is would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## Melora

spidereyelash said:


> Hi ladies, please help identify this Tods bag!!! Looking desperately for this but no idea where to start since I have no idea what it's called!



I think that's the Tod's Upper Bag. Look here on bagsnob: http://www.bagsnob.com/2009/08/tods_upper_bag.html


----------



## orca1981

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is? 
and also the year it came out in? .. or the price even... 
Thank you~!


----------



## Melora

orca1981 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag is?
> and also the year it came out in? .. or the price even...
> Thank you~!


 
I think it is from the Kate-line. Look here: [FONT=&quot]http://forum.purseblog.com/tods-ref...-charlotte-pics-only-566368.html#post14506910[/FONT] (I hope the link to the reference thread works.) The bag looks the same like the one TPF-user *kbalag* had posted.


----------



## orca1981

Thanks so much!  


Melora said:


> I think it is from the Kate-line. Look here: [FONT=&quot]http://forum.purseblog.com/tods-ref...-charlotte-pics-only-566368.html#post14506910[/FONT] (I hope the link to the reference thread works.) The bag looks the same like the one TPF-user *kbalag* had posted.


----------



## Melora

orca1981 said:


> Thanks so much!


I believe, the Kate ist from ~ F/W 2006/2007. But I'm no expert.


----------



## Louis&Mark

does anyone know what season the burgundy d-styling bauletto is from?  ty!


----------



## twoangels

Can anyone ID this bag and tell me the price, please? thank u...


----------



## LT bag lady

twoangels said:


> Can anyone ID this bag and tell me the price, please? thank u...


G-Bag in leather, retail new was 1400ish... These have been available at the outlet.


----------



## twoangels

Thank you so much LT bag lady


----------



## ladysarah

any help with this? one lady here mentioned that it may be the eight bag. could someone verify price?


----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> any help with this? one lady here mentioned that it may be the eight bag. could someone verify price?



it would help if I post the photo wouldn't it?


----------



## simplepretty

that is an eight bag. from 1999/2000?


----------



## jennytalula

hi ladies!
Can anyone ID this Tods bag for me? It looks kind of like the Micky, but it is a bit different. I'd love to know the name, season etc!
TIA for any help!


----------



## Melora

jennytalula said:


> hi ladies!
> Can anyone ID this Tods bag for me? It looks kind of like the Micky, but it is a bit different. I'd love to know the name, season etc!
> TIA for any help!



*jennytalula, *I'm quite sure, the style is called *Miky Rodeo*. But sorry, I do not know the year when it came out. Perhaps about ~ 2005.

Sorry for the late answer. I wonder where all those Tod's experts are? :wondering


----------



## dyyong

can anyone help me with this Tod's please, TIA.


----------



## Melora

dyyong said:


> can anyone help me with this Tod's please, TIA.




Concerning to bluefly this style is called "Emma". http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-brown-leather-Emma-convertible-tote/cat20428/317389901/detail.fly 
Don't know if it's accurate.


----------



## dyyong

Melora said:


> Concerning to bluefly this style is called "Emma". http://www.bluefly.com/Tods-brown-leather-Emma-convertible-tote/cat20428/317389901/detail.fly
> Don't know if it's accurate.



 I think it's the same bag


----------



## likeafeather77

Can someone, please, help me ID this bag? I would like to know if it came from a full-price store or an outlet and how old it might be. I bought it at a local consignment store, so I don't have much information. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Vernislady

Hey, can anybody identify this purse for me?
I've just bought in on ebay. The seller said, she bought in in the Tod's Shop in Florence.
What is the name/style and how old it might be??
Many thanks!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/300705257852?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## JessieMae

Hi,

Thanks so much for your help!

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1169.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1168.jpg

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s365/jessorsini/IMG_1175.jpg


----------



## sesamite

Hi...I'm not familiar with Tods purses, but I have one & I would love more information about it.  Can anyone tell me about this bag? Thanks!


----------



## lc.luli

Do you know the model name  and model number for this purse?
I need to know it, to get the bag serviced.  I appreciate your help.
What is the:
Name of product (the style number found on the receipt starting with XBW, XDW, etc?
Factory code found printed on small leather tab at bottom of inside pocket ?


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi! Can anyone put a name - or a season! - to this bag, please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## plumaplomb

Maedi said:


> Dear *Melora* - finally pictures of my bag and my latest acquisition - the shopping bag in small and a nice blue. Size comparison with a Schleich toy cheetah



This (the first, brown colored one) looks much smaller than the one Katie Holmes carries.  Do they still sell these?  Would it fit an iPad?


----------



## Addy

Hello 

Does anyone know when the lining with the TOD'S in capitals repeated throughout was used?

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Melora

Addy said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know when the lining with the TOD'S in capitals repeated throughout was used?


Do you mean this lining shown in the photo below?

I'm not sure, but I think it was used about ~ 2007/2008. This lining was also in the T-Bags. Look [FONT=&quot] here[/FONT]


----------



## Maedi

plumaplomb said:


> This (the first, brown colored one) looks much smaller than the one Katie Holmes carries.  Do they still sell these?  Would it fit an iPad?



The bag is actually quite big and you could easily carry an IPad inside - it is big enough to hold a lap top. It is the size Katie Holmes carries. They might still sell them at the outlets but I am not sure. Mine is from the boutique winter 2010


----------



## Addy

Melora said:


> Do you mean this lining shown in the photo below?
> 
> I'm not sure, but I think it was used about ~ 2007/2008. This lining was also in the T-Bags. Look [FONT=&quot] here[/FONT]



Thanks so much! That is exactly it!


----------



## ngochatran

Hi all,
Pls, kindly help me if the site http://www.todsukofficial.com is the real outlet of Tod's in Uk or not?
I'm so curious why the prices are so cheap like that.
Tks a lot in advance!


----------



## balenciagaluv

Please identify this Tod's for me

TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

ngochatran said:


> Hi all,
> Pls, kindly help me if the site http://www.todsukofficial.com is the real outlet of Tod's in Uk or not?
> I'm so curious why the prices are so cheap like that.
> Tks a lot in advance!


Not real.  
Tod's only sells on their official website and through select department stores online.  They do not have a separate website for their factory stores.
Authentic website photos don't have plastic covering the handles of their handbags.


----------



## ngochatran

V0N1B2 said:


> Not real.
> Tod's only sells on their official website and through select department stores online.  They do not have a separate website for their factory stores.
> Authentic website photos don't have plastic covering the handles of their handbags.


Thanks a lot, dear.
I think so too. But still quite curious.


----------



## Missmall

likeafeather77 said:


> Can someone, please, help me ID this bag? I would like to know if it came from a full-price store or an outlet and how old it might be. I bought it at a local consignment store, so I don't have much information. Any help is greatly appreciated!


I own this also, tod's carey sacca media from 2005, price abt $900, if I'm not mistaken, HTH


----------



## likeafeather77

Missmall said:


> I own this also, tod's carey sacca media from 2005, price abt $900, if I'm not mistaken, HTH



Thank you!!!


----------



## redkid67

Could someone help me authenticate this medium D-bag, said from 2005? It looks odd to me as:

1. it's lined in this synthetic looking fabric.
2. a piece of leather is attached to on the back handle.
3. the back of the zipper pull doesn't have any inscription.
4. No made in Italy mark.
5. the engraving on the end of the straps look messy.

Here are the pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35929052@N06/sets/72157632246461207/show/

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## inluvwithbags

I think this is a Tod's bag.  It's from the movie Parental Guidance.  Marisa Tomei used it throughout the movie - luved it and want it


----------



## inluvwithbags

Can anyone tell me if it's a Tod's bag?  and which one? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Geddes

This is my bag which was bought at the Bond Street Store in 2004 (i think off hand) for £495. The receipt never had a name for the bag on it.  
Can anyone tell me if it has a name please.

http://s881.beta.photobucket.com/user/tkd1963/library/Tods

Many thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

Geddes said:


> This is my bag which was bought at the Bond Street Store in 2004 (i think off hand) for £495. The receipt never had a name for the bag on it.
> Can anyone tell me if it has a name please.
> 
> http://s881.beta.photobucket.com/user/tkd1963/library/Tods
> 
> Many thanks


It looks like some kind of Miky bag, maybe the small (Piccolo) one.
Your pictures are small so that's why I'm not sure, and it's always hard to see detail on black bags.


----------



## Geddes

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like some kind of Miky bag, maybe the small (Piccolo) one.
> Your pictures are small so that's why I'm not sure, and it's always hard to see detail on black bags.



Thank you.
If you click on the images they should enlarge. The bag measures at the base app 11.5 x 4 inches and its app 5.5 inches high.
Did they not name them then as there is nothing on the receipt, it just says regular sale ?

Thank you again for responding.


----------



## Geddes

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like some kind of Miky bag, maybe the small (Piccolo) one.
> Your pictures are small so that's why I'm not sure, and it's always hard to see detail on black bags.



I just googled Piccola bag and there was a green one very similar under Images.


----------



## V0N1B2

You're welcome Geddes.  There are women here much more knowledgable about Tods than I am.  IIRC, the Miky came in a few different sizes and most of the ones I have seen have the two (slanted) zippers on one side.  The one you have is the model that doesn't, but I'm pretty sure it's still one of the versions of Miky.  
I prefer the old Miky to the new Miky, but that's JMO.
Enjoy it - it looks lovely.


----------



## SusanShopper

Would someone identify this for me?     Also the shoulder strap has a broken clasp.    How do I get that fixed?


----------



## Melora

SusanShopper said:


> Hello -
> I was wondering if anyone had ever seen a Tods bag like this.


This style is the Miky Easy. 
 Look here 

To me it looks authentic but I'm not an authenticator.


----------



## Melora

SusanShopper said:
			
		

> Hello -
> I was wondering if anyone had ever seen a Tods bag like this.    ...


 

 Where is the *today's* post from SusanShopper gone?   Strange thing.:weird:


----------



## SusanShopper

Melora said:


> Where is the *today's* post from SusanShopper gone?   Strange thing.:weird:


I really appreciate you're noticing my missing post.   It was removed.    The forum folks labeled it Spam.   Oh well, I really was just trying to  be helpful.


----------



## SusanShopper

Melora said:


> This style is the Miky Easy.
> Look here
> 
> To me it looks authentic but I'm not an authenticator.


And thank you again for your opinion.   The price is really good.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy this.


----------



## SusanShopper

Melora said:


> This style is the Miky Easy.
> Look here
> 
> To me it looks authentic but I'm not an authenticator.


Thanks again for sending me to that other post with the pictures of the bag.   They gave me a few more things to look for on the eBay bag and increased my confidence that it is authentic.   
I'll let you know if I win and send pictures of the bag in action!


----------



## SusanShopper

Falling in love with this bag.   I'm curious, what is the record for handbag purchases in a week?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290874279526?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## elmel

Can someone tell me what the bag in the back row of this photo is called? I can't find it on the Tod's website. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SusanShopper

Hi -

Does anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help id this bag please
Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

elmel said:


> Can someone tell me what the bag in the back row of this photo is called? I can't find it on the Tod's website. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe it might be called the New Shopper and it's from the Spring/Summer 2013 Collection.  

I'm sorry, but the only info I can get in from the Tod's Italian website.
http://store.tods.com/Tods/IT/categ...Shopping-Grande-in-Pelle/p/XBWAJNAL400PASC209


----------



## V0N1B2

Enigma78 said:


> Can anyone help id this bag please
> Thanks


This looks like one of the T Bags.  Maybe a Bauletto Mini?
It has the overall shape of a Took or T Bag to me.
When I do a google image search for Tod's T Bag Lizard, your image comes up.


----------



## muckidu

Hi everyone,

I'm in need for your help. I've purchased this bag back in 2000 or 2001 and don't have the receipt anymore.

Could someone ID this bag (name, color reference, price perhaps?)? 

Thanks a million!


----------



## Kar6088

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? It's rounded D-bag, and the lining doesn't have Tod's print on it. And the both sides of the zipper have the TOD'S print, is it supposed to have zimpo on one side? Besides, there isnt have any number after genuine leather, but there is a small leather tag attached in the pocket which has a series of numbers "V01 A25 20". Please see the pics. Is it a authentic or fake?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390577810719


----------



## V0N1B2

Kar6088 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic or fake? It's rounded D-bag, and the lining doesn't have Tod's print on it. And the both sides of the zipper have the TOD'S print, is it supposed to have zimpo on one side? Besides, there isnt have any number after genuine leather, but there is a small leather tag attached in the pocket which has a series of numbers "V01 A25 20". Please see the pics. Is it a authentic or fake?http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390577810719


You might get a faster response if you post in the Authenticate this Tod's thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/aut...-format-post-1-a-416418-124.html#post24383753
Seller is a longtime TPF Member (not that it means something - no offense to anyone for that).
I don't see pictures of the zipper in the listing.  It should say Lampo, not zimpo.
Tod's bags don't always have logo'd linings so that's not necessarily an indicator of a fake (one of my bags does not).
Perhaps LT bag lady can give us her opinion.


----------



## NYorker

Hi All,

I am new to purse blog.  My very first designer handbag was this beloved Tod's.  My husband bought it for me from the Tod's store on Madison Avenue in NYC around 2004.  I didn't even think to find out the style name or official color name.  Does anyone know?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Melora

NYorker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to purse blog.  My very first designer handbag was this beloved Tod's.  My husband bought it for me from the Tod's store on Madison Avenue in NYC around 2004.  I didn't even think to find out the style name or official color name.  Does anyone know?  Thanks so much!


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I think your bag is the Decoupage Shopping Bag. [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Look at  this post  from member gigi leung which might be helpful for you. (I hope the link works.)[/FONT]


----------



## NYorker

Melora said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I think your bag is the Decoupage Shopping Bag. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Look at  this post  from member gigi leung which might be helpful for you. (I hope the link works.)[/FONT]


Thank you Melora!  I think you are exactly right. The name now sounds familiar to me. I see the color name is brandy too. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Iryah

I am new to this website so please bear with me if I post incorrectly.

I saw this bag posted on the celebrity Tod's forum and wondered if anyone could tell me the bag, season if possible and especially color.  Thanks!

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6956529821_74f0f68048_o.jpg


----------



## mlbags

Iryah said:


> I am new to this website so please bear with me if I post incorrectly.
> 
> I saw this bag posted on the celebrity Tod's forum and wondered if anyone could tell me the bag, season if possible and especially color.  Thanks!
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6956529821_74f0f68048_o.jpg



I believe this is the D-Styling Bauletto.
I have seen this bag many times but just this morning, I saw a lady carrying a black one, but with a shoulder strap hanging loose, and I fell in love with it all over again.


----------



## jane2333

Hi

Can anyone help me identify the name of this Tod's bag?

Many thanks


----------



## michellelimmy9

Please help me identify this Tod's handbag! Is it from 2011 or is it from 2010 and below? On the tags it states as Manici Piccola, but when I google I found none. Please help me!! Thanks so much. Here are the pictures.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.







It's made in Italy.


----------



## Hawaiii

Hello. Can anyone please identify this bag? Thank you in advance!


----------



## minoxa33

Hi there! Any ideas about my vintage Tod's? (name, age, ...)


----------



## LouiseVonMetter

Dear all,

this is my first posting here in the forum. 

I'm very happy with my D-Bag and was planning to get a miky bag this spring. But I can't find the miky bag in the new spring 2014 collection. I'm wondering, if there's no miky anymore? Does anybody know it?

Many Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, everyone! I just found this bag in one of my local consignment shops. I don't know a thing about Tod's bags, and I'm hoping someone here can help me identify it. I took a bunch of pictures, so I will post them 4 at a time. The one that confused me the most was the "Made In China" tag inside. I thought Tod's bags were made in Italy. Might this be a copy? They are selling it for $33, but I know for a fact that they sell genuine designer bags for that kind of price; I bought a genuine Ferragamo Vara bag for $28 a few months ago.

TIA for your help!


----------



## ElainePG

More pictures. BTW, the bag feels like patent leather but I suppose it could be "faux" leather (I don't know how to tell the difference).


----------



## mytods

ElainePG said:


> Hello, everyone! I just found this bag in one of my local consignment shops. I don't know a thing about Tod's bags, and I'm hoping someone here can help me identify it. I took a bunch of pictures, so I will post them 4 at a time. The one that confused me the most was the "Made In China" tag inside. I thought Tod's bags were made in Italy. Might this be a copy? They are selling it for $33, but I know for a fact that they sell genuine designer bags for that kind of price; I bought a genuine Ferragamo Vara bag for $28 a few months ago.
> 
> TIA for your help!


I'm 100% positive this bag is fake. Tod's never uses such zippers. All my tod's bags are "made in Italy" and none of them are made in China.


----------



## monster_angel

Hi, anyone knows the name of this bag and the price of it in Singapore?


----------



## rodeoluxury

Looking for help in identifying this tods bag (name, year, style, etc..).  I think its pretty recent:


----------



## jburgh

rodeoluxury said:


> Looking for help in identifying this tods bag (name, year, style, etc..).  I think its pretty recent:



I've never seen this.  The Easy G / Secciello has the drawstring throughout the whole top, and not just the sides.  Where did you get this, can you ask the sales associate?


----------



## rodeoluxury

got it at the Tod's in either NY or LA.  

Ive had really weird experiences trying to authenticate or ID bags at retail stores.  9 times out of 10 the sales clerks will refuse to do so.  I think they worry about people trying to see if their fakes pass an eye test from a sales clerk.  Ive been given the evil eye at Louis Vuitton in Beverly Hills twice for asking about bags that I bought from that store....  so weird.


----------



## Caylea

Hi everybody, 

I recently bought this cute Tod's - bag but I have no idea what its name is 
Could someone here maybe help me out? Thanks so much in advance!

http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/tod-s-handtasche-wildleder-leder-beige-braun-original/281404.html

(Sorry, I don't know how to insert images... ( )


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Hi, guys.

I came across this bag when I was looking online for tips on how to dye a leather bag.
Do any of you know the style name of it and how much it originally retailed for?

http://americandrycleanersleather.blogspot.com/2013/11/tods-handbag-re-dyed.html

(Sorry, I don't know how to embed; plus, there were several pics to look at.)


----------



## V0N1B2

Peggy Bundy said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> I came across this bag when I was looking online for tips on how to dye a leather bag.
> Do any of you know the style name of it and how much it originally retailed for?
> 
> http://americandrycleanersleather.blogspot.com/2013/11/tods-handbag-re-dyed.html
> 
> (Sorry, I don't know how to embed; plus, there were several pics to look at.)


A lot of Tods bags don't have specific names other than Shopping Satchel or something.
This bag is from SS2010 as well as FW2010, It may be a silhouette they repeated for a few seasons, but definitely 2010.
I think it might have just been called Shopping Tote
They did a very similar bag called the Ivy Sacca Medium (and maybe Grande as well) and it retailed for about $1495
Sorry I don't have more info.

EDIT:
It was called The Shade


----------



## Peggy Bundy

V0N1B2 said:


> A lot of Tods bags don't have specific names other than Shopping Satchel or something.
> This bag is from SS2010 as well as FW2010, It may be a silhouette they repeated for a few seasons, but definitely 2010.
> I think it might have just been called Shopping Tote
> They did a very similar bag called the Ivy Sacca Medium (and maybe Grande as well) and it retailed for about $1495
> Sorry I don't have more info.
> 
> EDIT:
> It was called The Shade





Wow, you are amazing! 

Thank you so much for finding the information! I looked everywhere online and couldn't find anything. You must either be a Tod's expert or the world's best Google searcher. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Peggy Bundy said:


> Wow, you are amazing!
> 
> Thank you so much for finding the information! I looked everywhere online and couldn't find anything. You must either be a Tod's expert or the world's best Google searcher.
> 
> Again, thank you!



LOL. Thanks, maybe a bit of both? I knew 'roundabout when the bag came out so after that it wasn't too hard to find.  I have a healthy (or perhaps unhealthy) amount of Tods and I'm always browsing and on the lookout for more.
Hope you find one if that was what you were searching for.


----------



## CDM289

I found this beautiful Tod's 2005 d-bag a few months ago at a thrift shop.  Tod's is not a well known line where I am from in Canada so I don't think the store understood the value of this branch.  I have researched many sites on how to authenticate and this bag has so many of the indicators to say it is authentic including the screws for the feet and all logos.  

The concerns that I have but couldn't find online is that the handles are stitched on.  I read somewhere that Tod's does not stitch their handles that they are attached with hardware and screws.  Also, under the zipper for the side pocket, it is blank and does not say Lupo.  The third difference between this bag and ones I saw online is that the leather piece that the little metal handbag is hanging off of is stitched instead of metal.  

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic.  The quality of the leather is incredible and it has so many of the authentic indicators.  

Thank you in advance for any advice you can provide.  I have tried uploading photos but it is not working.


----------



## fairchild119

Hi, this is the first time that I will post in the Tod's section.  

I recently purchased my first Tod's bag when I went to the US in January 2015.  Due to my excitement, I forgot to ask the SA the name of the bag.  When I looked at the receipt, it only lists an alphanumeric word. No name and color listed at all.  Can somebody help please?

The pictures are in the next post. Thanks in advance!


----------



## fairchild119

[/IMG]


----------



## fairchild119




----------



## fairchild119

Hmmm, I can't seem to upload the pictures using my mobile phone. I'll try tomorrow using my PC.


----------



## fairchild119




----------



## fairchild119




----------



## fairchild119




----------



## fairchild119

Any info would be appreciated. &#128522;


----------



## V0N1B2

fairchild119 said:


> Any info would be appreciated. &#128522;


It looks like a D-Styling Shopper Tote. 
*or* 
D-Styling Lavoro Shopper?
The colour is gorgeous  it almost looks like raspberry, but it may be in fact more red IRL?


----------



## kdviloria29

Can someone please help me identify this bag thanks! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## V0N1B2

kdviloria29 said:


> Can someone please help me identify this bag thanks! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


I believe this style was called the "Eight Bag".  
Tod's then did a redesign with a "New Eight", as opposed the "Classic Eight" which is pictured here.
I'm sorry I don't have more information on it.


----------



## fairchild119

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks like a D-Styling Shopper Tote.
> *or*
> D-Styling Lavoro Shopper?
> The colour is gorgeous  it almost looks like raspberry, but it may be in fact more red IRL?



Hello Von1b2,

Thank you for the names. It drives me crazy not knowing the name of my first Tod's bag. It's color is more raspberry than red, although not maroon. It's beautiful and the leather is so soft. The size is also perfect for weekend outings. 

Thank you again.


----------



## V0N1B2

Glad I could help.
Enjoy your new bag, it really is lovely.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi!  I saw this bag on Instragram and it's gorgeous!  Can someone give me any info on it such as the name, please?  From what I have been able to determine it's from Autumn Winter 2013 2014.  TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi!  I saw this bag on Instragram and it's gorgeous!  Can someone give me any info on it such as the name, please?  From what I have been able to determine it's from Autumn Winter 2013 2014.  TIA!


These are Tod's Signature Totes, and yes, they are from the A/W 2013/2014 Collection.


----------



## Freak4Coach

V0N1B2 said:


> These are Tod's Signature Totes, and yes, they are from the A/W 2013/2014 Collection.



Thank you!


----------



## zgm

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi!  I saw this bag on Instragram and it's gorgeous!  Can someone give me any info on it such as the name, please?  From what I have been able to determine it's from Autumn Winter 2013 2014.  TIA!


gorgeous bags indeed.


----------



## ayumiken

Can you name this tod for me?

Big thanks


----------



## dyyong

should be Tod's D restyling, looks like a large size to me.


----------



## dyyong

ayumiken said:


> Can you name this tod for me?
> 
> Big thanks



should be Tod's D restyling, looks like a large size to me.


----------



## Bucketbagger

dyyong said:


> should be Tod's D restyling, looks like a large size to me.


Can you identify this bag? i bought one just like it, but it's beige and tan  https://www.therealreal.com/product...pid=TOD24252&gclid=CKbD1LKx_sUCFZYXHwodBlIA_A


----------



## Vitamina H

Hi! I am hoping someone here can give me more information on this bag. I purchased this bag in 2007.  I have no idea what the style is or what the name happens to be. The leather is a very soft. The stitching is light, golden brown. I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Melora

Vitamina H said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone here can give me more information on this bag. I purchased this bag in 2007.  I have no idea what the style is or what the name happens to be. The leather is a very soft. The stitching is light, golden brown. I really appreciate your help!!



Hm. Looking at [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] these pictures here , the sidepockets reminds me of the T-Bag style, but the corpus of the bag looks more like the old Miky zip or the Emma styles. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It's so sad that our reference library hasn't more pictures of older Tod's bags. Photos of older Tod's would be so usefull for new Tod's fans. And unfortunately many old photos in older threads are vanished or removed.

Maybe you'll find more information in the very old Tod's Lover Threads. Sorry that I couldn't help you. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Vitamina H

Melora said:


> Hm. Looking at [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] these pictures here , the sidepockets reminds me of the T-Bag style, but the corpus of the bag looks more like the old Miky zip or the Emma styles.
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It's so sad that our reference library hasn't more pictures of older Tod's bags. Photos of older Tod's would be so usefull for new Tod's fans. And unfortunately many old photos in older threads are vanished or removed.
> 
> Maybe you'll find more information in the very old Tod's Lover Threads. Sorry that I couldn't help you.
> [/FONT]



Dear *Melora*, thank you so much for you reply! I really appreciate it. Thanks to my DH, I was able to find my receipt for the bag. I purchased the bag in Feb. of 2008 from The Mall. With the reference code on my receipt, I was able to email Tod's customer service to inquire on the name of the bag. It is called T Bag Miky Tracolla. I have done a search on the internet and am not finding anything by this name. I think it must be rare and since I purchased it in Italy maybe was a prototype that they never produced much of. I will email Tod's again to see if they have further information. I will post more photos of the bag for future reference. I agree, the older Tod's bags photos and info would be such a help! The bag is truly a little gem and is one that I have carried the most of all my handbags. It still looks close to new, albeit a few rubs on the bottom corners. 

I had to come back and add what  amazing customer service that I received through Tod's customer service. I have to say, I really didn't know if they would reply to my question. However, they replied quickly and were friendly and helpful! I give Tod's a perfect 10 for awesome customer service!


----------



## Melora

Vitamina H said:


> *  ...* I was able to email Tod's customer service to inquire on the name of the bag. It is called T Bag Miky Tracolla. I have done a search on the internet and am not finding anything by this name. I think it must be rare and since I purchased it in Italy maybe was a prototype that they never produced much of. ...


Oh! Your bag is called "T Bag Miky Tracolla". How very interesting!!! A combination of T-Bag and Miky. I've never heard of that. So ultimately I was not so wrong with my assumption. 

 *Vitamina H*, for this valuable information about the name of your Tod's style. 




Vitamina H said:


> ... I will post more photos of the bag for future reference. ...


Yes, please do post some pictures in the reference library. I would really appreciate that.  
The only question that occurs to me is: In which section/area will you post the pictures? T-Bags or Mikys?


----------



## ilona1989

Hello,

I am sharing with you the image of a bag that I have recently seen in a  polish online store. I adore its unique style and I am 100% sure that  the bag is authentic. The only problem is that it is not available  anymore and I am not able to find it anywhere as I don't event know the  name of the model. Could you please help me to identify the model? I  know that it was available in dark blue too. Do you know where can I  order it?

I will would appreciate your help.


----------



## missmarbella

Hello Tod's Ladies,

i have a question regarding this bag ( which i know, it is authentic). Do you guys know if it is genuine alligator or only embossed?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## aviaganio

Hello! Im a newbie here... Can someone help if where i can send photos of the Tod's tote i just purchased? I would like to ask for authenticity help. I hope someone can give me assistance. Thank you so much.


----------



## aviaganio

Pls name this Tod'a bag. Thanks guys!


----------



## vids

Hi there!
Please please please help me identify this Tod's bag.
it has triple zip closure and it's taupe (or is it?)
the straps have buckles and the bag also comes with a detachable sling.
i've been browsing through the net for two days already but still can't find this bag's name.  help!

scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/v/t1.0-9/12122692_10203778965509693_295524051452287164_n.jpg?oh=a4e74c60baea94578ac95e69ed2078a1&oe=569962EB


----------



## Shermanator

Vitamina H said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone here can give me more information on this bag. I purchased this bag in 2007.  I have no idea what the style is or what the name happens to be. The leather is a very soft. The stitching is light, golden brown. I really appreciate your help!!


What is the name?


----------



## lorantes

Searched everywhere but can't seem to identify this bag. If anyone can help me, would be really grateful!


----------



## Erynies

Hi ladies, 

Do you happen to now if the d-bow bags are a permanent (winter) line? I couldnt find them in their spring/summer 2016 collection and i am hoping they will be available again during the winter...

Thank you!


----------



## Cabogirl13

I have been a long time admirer of Tod bags but never owned one. Through an estate sale I just became the owner of 2. Inspecting them closely I believe them to be authentic based on all the things the "pros" say to look for being present and they sheer "feel" of them. One of them has the little metal D Bag icon/charm on it and the style certonally matches the older style D Bags that I have seen however I can not find anything on line with the same  finish /exterior. It is leather however the exterior is more of a hide, looks like calf skin and is on those natural brown/tan tones and has a patchwork type affect. Has anyone ever heard of or seen anything like this? Very curious.


----------



## Melora

Shermanator said:


> What is the name?



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Look and klick [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] here. In post #169 Vitamina H has given the answer to her own question. The bag of her name is *T Bag Miky Tracolla*. [/FONT]


----------



## Melora

lorantes said:


> Searched everywhere but can't seem to identify this bag. If anyone can help me, would be really grateful!



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]So sorry, *lorantes*, that I can't help you with the name of this Tod's bag. All I know is that this style existed in the past. I have previously seen the bag somewhere before. It will be an very old model.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Why not try to send the photo to the registered office in Italy? VIA FILIPPO DELLA VALLE, 1  63811 SANTELPIDIO A MARE (FM) [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I'm sure they have somoething like an archive of all their older Tod's products. [/FONT]


----------



## buckyboy

Hi, can someone identify the name of this bag thanks!

I am thinking it's a D-bag but the handles are different (no studs)?

Thanks!


----------



## Melora

buckyboy said:


> Hi, can someone identify the name of this bag thanks!
> I am thinking it's a D-bag but the handles are different (no studs)?



Did you have a look in our reference library (Restyling D-Bag)?
I think your bag looks quite like these two ones here: 

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] klick [/FONT]

 [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] klick [/FONT]


----------



## buckyboy

Thank you @melora!  I did have a look at the Tod's reference library under D-bag but think I wasn't as thorough as you!  I saw the bag with handles that didn't have the studs as mine does.

Thank you again!


----------



## sassification

Wondering which style and season is this cardholder?


----------



## Jbr12

Hi ladies,

I've just purchased this new-to-me little cutie.  So retro, I can't wait to wear it in the summer.

Can anyone ID the style/season for me please?


----------



## Passerine123

Looking for aid in identifying this Tod's mystery bag. I saw it new in a store early last year; it was the last one they had left. When I came back, it was sold. Then in December 2015, I was in Milan and saw a woman carrying the same bag in a gorgeous very dark forest green. 

There's so much about the bag I like -- its styling, the leather quality, the metal trim, the detachable shoulder strap (not shown in photo), the way the handles fold against the side when you wear it with the shoulder strap, the beautiful interior (with zipped pocket).

Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## Jbr12

Passerine123 said:


> Looking for aid in identifying this Tod's mystery bag. I saw it new in a store early last year; it was the last one they had left. When I came back, it was sold. Then in December 2015, I was in Milan and saw a woman carrying the same bag in a gorgeous very dark forest green.
> 
> There's so much about the bag I like -- its styling, the leather quality, the metal trim, the detachable shoulder strap (not shown in photo), the way the handles fold against the side when you wear it with the shoulder strap, the beautiful interior (with zipped pocket).
> 
> Any and all help appreciated!



Hi Passerine,

I'm not an expert, but I own a few (quite a few) Tod's and it looks like a Bauletto Sella to me


----------



## Passerine123

Jbr12 said:


> Hi Passerine,
> 
> I'm not an expert, but I own a few (quite a few) Tod's and it looks like a Bauletto Sella to me


Yes, that's it! Thank you sooo much! 

I'm sorry I didn't get the bag, although I wasn't all that crazy about the color. But when I saw that woman in Milan carrying it in that gorgeous dark green, I _wanted_ to run up and make an offer to her for it right then and there (of course I did no such thing).


----------



## Jbr12

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, that's it! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't get the bag, although I wasn't all that crazy about the color. But when I saw that woman in Milan carrying it in that gorgeous dark green, I _wanted_ to run up and make an offer to her for it right then and there (of course I did no such thing).



I know the green you are talking about, it's a lovely shade. 

I've had my eye on a royal blue Sella for a while, but I just bought a Bottega Montaigne, so I just can't justify the Tod's right now.

I've also seen the Sella in Zebra print, which looks amazing!


----------



## Passerine123

I will be in Foxtown on Friday, the amazing designer mall in Switzerland on the Italian border, and the Tod's store (one of the biggest in the mall) is on my list...I'm crossing my fingers that I just might see one there.


----------



## Jbr12

Passerine123 said:


> I will be in Foxtown on Friday, the amazing designer mall in Switzerland on the Italian border, and the Tod's store (one of the biggest in the mall) is on my list...I'm crossing my fingers that I just might see one there.



I nearly took a day out of my Milan trip last year to visit Foxtown, it looks like handbag heaven. 

Let us know if you get any goodies.


----------



## Passerine123

Yes, I did find a few things -- a Fendi Selleria black messenger bag for my husband (I didn't know until yesterday that the Fendi Selleria tags inside their bags are made of sterling silver!), a Ferragamo laser-cut leather medium Fiamma for me, socks and an umbrella from Missoni (they make great umbrellas), Burberry leather boots, Loro Piana cashmere scarf, Baldini espadrilles and Calida pajamas. I did check the Tod's store but they didn't have a Bauletto Sello in their stock.


----------



## Jbr12

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, I did find a few things -- a Fendi Selleria black messenger bag for my husband (I didn't know until yesterday that the Fendi Selleria tags inside their bags are made of sterling silver!), a Ferragamo laser-cut leather medium Fiamma for me, socks and an umbrella from Missoni (they make great umbrellas), Burberry leather boots, Loro Piana cashmere scarf, Baldini espadrilles and Calida pajamas. I did check the Tod's store but they didn't have a Bauletto Sello in their stock.



Wow, that's a good haul! I love Ferragamo too - only have 2 bags, but would definitely like some more. I'm a sucker for the Italian brands. 

Will have to look at Missoni umbrellas too - I just have a bog standard mini one from Marks and Spencer, maybe it's time to upgrade...


----------



## **shoelover**

Tod's pashmy luno hobo purse.
What year, season, etc is this bag from? Is it available from the boutique? Classic collection or seasonal?
Seen on Renee Zellweger. Thank You.


----------



## V0N1B2

**shoelover** said:


> Tod's pashmy luno hobo purse.
> What year, season, etc is this bag from? Is it available from the boutique? Classic collection or seasonal?
> Seen on Renee Zellweger. Thank You.


The Pashmy Luna bag was from Fall-Winter 2007 if I am remembering correctly. I think it was the second (of many more) silhouettes offered after the "Roxy Bag" debuted the season before. The Pashmys were seasonal unfortunately, I wish they still made them. I don't know for how many seasons they were done though. I want to say only two but I might be wrong. 
The Pashmy Luna came in two sizes as well - a medio (with two zippers) and grande (with three zippers).
It was sold in boutiques. I think the original price was around $850-ish USD. It came in about 4-5 colours as well I think.
It's a great bag - I have 6? Pashmys and two of them are the Luna style.
Hope that helps


----------



## **shoelover**

^^ wow, thank you for the detailed information! 6 pasmys..I'm struggling to find 1 which is in decent condition and not to worn. If you ever wish to part with 1 please do let me know.


----------



## **shoelover**

Do the tods pasmy luna bag come with different strap lengths or is it just 1 strap length? 
I'm 5'1 and like the bag to drop below my hip. I like to have the option of adjusting when it suits me. 
I'm confused as I have purchased this bag but noticed the strap isn't adjustable for it to be longer as a cross body strap. Am I over thinking this? Thank you for your help. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112063336166?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cfiesta

Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there - this is my first on the Tod's forum - y'all just might make my Gotta-Have list a little longer
> 
> At any rate, my Mom bought some Tod's drivers for me in California (I'm in TN) at some sale but they are too big so I thought about selling them. It kills me because they are GORGEOUS! I am trying to figure out what they are called. They look a little like the Dee Loafers in that they have the logo hardware, but there is extra detailing on these like the fringe and the zig-zag moccasin type design around the collar.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


THOSE ARE GORGEOUS!


----------



## luxurista

Can anyone help me identify this adorable "nano" size wave bag? I haven't been able to find any info on it online. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi to all the fellow Tod's lovers. Could you please help me identify this lovely bag? 
Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Melora

magdalinka said:


> Hi to all the fellow Tod's lovers. Could you please help me identify this lovely bag?
> Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644074


I believe it's called the "Happy Bag".
Look here this reveal from TPF-Member *Ozzysmom*:  A long awaited reveal... (hope the link works).

A canvas version is in my Tod's Look Book from Spring/Summer 2005, so maybe this darkbrown leather version could be from Fall/Winter 2005/2006?


----------



## magdalinka

Melora said:


> I believe it's called the "Happy Bag".
> Look here this reveal from TPF-Member *Ozzysmom*:  A long awaited reveal... (hope the link works).
> 
> A canvas version is in my Tod's Look Book from Spring/Summer 2005, so maybe this darkbrown leather version could be from Fall/Winter 2005/2006?


Wow thank you so much. This forum is truly a treasure cove of bag knowledge :flower:


----------



## hbrunkow

Found this today at a garage sale, can anyone authenticate, give me a style name?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Marqvee

Hi I'm so glad I found this forum...i've been trying to ID this bag that was bought in 2004-2005 I'm not entirely sure. Does anyone know?


----------



## Pollyw

I am looking for a Tod’s Dokt or Dortch bag please help with name. Saw one once and went back to buy it and it was gone-so upset. Does anyone know correct spelling of name?


----------



## Pollyw

hbrunkow said:


> Found this today at a garage sale, can anyone authenticate, give me a style name?  Thanks so much!


That is Diana bag name after princess Diana or they call it the D bag


----------



## C GREENE

I found this Lovely Blue Tod's at a thrift store for a steal. The blue color is such a pretty spring shade. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can you help with identifying?


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

C GREENE said:


> I found this Lovely Blue Tod's at a thrift store for a steal. The blue color is such a pretty spring shade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090268
> 
> View attachment 4090269
> View attachment 4090270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help with identifying?



What a coincidence. I just want to post mine that look exactly like yours! And want to ask for identify too


----------



## hotpursuit

febbyfebbyfee said:


> What a coincidence. I just want to post mine that look exactly like yours! And want to ask for identify too


It's a Candy bag.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

hotpursuit said:


> It's a Candy bag.


Thanks!! Appreciate the help


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

hotpursuit said:


> It's a Candy bag.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Elisemuriel

Hello everyone!
I was wondering if you could help me identify this bag please. Apologies for the horrendous pictures, let me know if you need to see more details.


----------



## Beccabaglady

deleted


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hi All, can anyone tell me the correct name of this bag and the original retail? Not my pic btw.  Thanks!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Beccabaglady said:


> Hi All, can anyone tell me the correct name of this bag and the original retail? Not my pic btw.  Thanks!!
> View attachment 4197697


It was called the Pashmy Tracolla (sp?) Messenger and its from around 2007-2008 or somewhere around there. The one pictured has snakeskin trim; most of them just had the plain patent trim.
Have a look in the Pashmy thread in the reference library - there might be some info on that bag in there. If not, try the Tods Deals & Steals thread or try a general search within this forum for the word Pashmy.
IDK how much they retailed for... maybe about $700?
Good Luck


----------



## Beccabaglady

V0N1B2 said:


> It was called the Pashmy Tracolla (sp?) Messenger and its from around 2007-2008 or somewhere around there. The one pictured has snakeskin trim; most of them just had the plain patent trim.
> Have a look in the Pashmy thread in the reference library - there might be some info on that bag in there. If not, try the Tods Deals & Steals thread or try a general search within this forum for the word Pashmy.
> IDK how much they retailed for... maybe about $700?
> Good Luck


Thanks Von! Guess I got it for 99% off then, lol.


----------



## Beccabaglady

I guess it's Pashmy week! Can anyone hel ID this one? Thanks!


----------



## misshalfwayph

Hello! Can you please help me identify this style. It's beige color. Thank you!


----------



## LT bag lady

Beccabaglady said:


> I guess it's Pashmy week! Can anyone hel ID this one? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205237



D Bag


----------



## LT bag lady

misshalfwayph said:


> Hello! Can you please help me identify this style. It's beige color. Thank you!



Not every Tods bag had a name.  I do not recall this having a name other than Tote.


----------



## misshalfwayph

LT bag lady said:


> Not every Tods bag had a name.  I do not recall this having a name other than Tote.



Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Oooh! I just bought this Tod's that I think is adorable. @SusanShopper (I don't know how to tag you) bought one in 2013 (see page 8). Can anyone tell me anything about it? Name? Year? Price? Do you love it??


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

katgoldatx said:


> Oooh! I just bought this Tod's that I think is adorable. @SusanShopper (I don't know how to tag you) bought one in 2013 (see page 8). Can anyone tell me anything about it? Name? Year? Price? Do you love it??
> View attachment 4244878



Okay,  I think I answered my own question. I'm not sure if I didn't get any hits because it was such a newby question, or if there are simply too few Tod's fans out there.    I hope that's not the case. Now that I have it in hand, I just love this bag. It's so fun and spacious. I love the leather. I love the color. I want more Tod's!

I think *think* this is a medium D-cube Bowler Bag. Anyone out there who can confirm?

If I am correct, there are variations in the D-cube bags which is why the zippers are attached differently than most D-cube bags I've seen and why the part that attaches the handles to the body is very square whereas I typically seem a more, I don't know, quadrangle-y looking attachment. does that make sense?

When I ordered it, I thought it was just a shoulder bag. Now that I have it, I see there are small D rings to attach a strap. Unfortunately, it did not come with the strap. I'm not sure I'd ever use the strap, but I wish I had it simply because I like all the parts to stay together.

It has lost its shape a little, I have a question about restoring that, but that is probably better posted in a different discussion. I'll think about that later.

Thanks!


----------



## LT bag lady

This is a Quattro Bauletto.  It did come with a strap.  Try one of those fun Fendi straps.  Also keep an eye on eBay, a strap may show up.  Enjoy, great color great bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> This is a Quattro Bauletto.  It did come with a strap.  Try one of those fun Fendi straps.  Also keep an eye on eBay, a strap may show up.  Enjoy, great color great bag!


Ah! Thanks you! I cannot find any reference to the Quattro Bauletto online. I guess there just isn't enough Tod's action in the U.S.

Do you know the approximate age or price?

To help with the slouch, i am looking fir a lightweight drawer organizer. I found one that fits, but the shape is wrong. I'll keep looking.

Those Fendi straps are adorable!! I've never seen them before.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hola Toddies!

I am trying to get a feel for Tod's styles. This is a link to a Tod's that was sold on the RealReal and this tote is called the Tod's D-Cube Tote. But I think it is actually a Joy Tote. Just curious, was this bag misidentified at the RealReal? I think it must be. I'd just write it off as that, but I saw another just like this also marked as a D-Cube Tote, so I thought I'd post here. 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/tods-d-cube-leather-tote-1-2


Or maybe, are there other Tod's totes that look like the Joy? What gives?  

Thanks!


----------



## dantev

Hello, I am trying to get any info on this bag,Model / Date.. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Aidree

Hi! Can anyone help me identify the name/model of this Tod’s patent bag?


----------



## wondertwilly

Hey ladies. Can anyone please help me identify this model? I searched everywhere and I couldn't find the exact same model. It looks like a cross of the Ivy Sacca and The Shade model but not quite.


----------



## Lorax

jburgh said:


> This is the place to ask for help identifying a TOD'S item.  Please make sure you post pics and any info you have, like when you saw the item.
> 
> This is NOT the place to request an opinion on authenticity - we have a thread for that here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/authenticate-tods-please-use-proper-format-post-1-a-416418.html


----------



## Lorax

Hey I was just given this bag by my aunt. I need help Identifying it. Thanks


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know the history of Tods Miky bag, when the style was created was created and how they have changed over the years. Am awaiting authentication of a bag found thrifting and am trying to do some investigation on my own.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone know the history of Tods Miky bag, when the style was created was created and how they have changed over the years. Am awaiting authentication of a bag found thrifting and am trying to do some investigation on my own.


Please dont worry.. its fake. has a nylon zipper.


----------



## Baggienewb

Hello everyone! These were recently sold to me by a friend. Can anyone help identify the style names and from which years 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 they were released? Thanks in advance ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fairwood

Hi All, I was looking at a black mini Sella bag today and noticed the Tod's logo on the front is stamped in silver color, but other mini Sella bags that I see online have a stamped (no color) logo stitched on the front, does Tod's make 2 versions of this bag?  

Also, does anyone have G4U on their metal hardware? What does it stand for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabs007

Lorax said:


> Hey I was just given this bag by my aunt. I need help Identifying it. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456841
> View attachment 4456842
> View attachment 4456843
> View attachment 4456841
> View attachment 4456842
> View attachment 4456843
> View attachment 4456841
> View attachment 4456842
> View attachment 4456843



Tods have an inside stamp usually on leather over the inside pocket, that seems to be missing from yours, so I would assume it might not be authentic?


----------



## zestyfully

Hi All, can anyone tell me the correct name of this bag, the original retail and/or design year(time period) ? Not my pic btw. Thanks!!


----------



## TotinScience

Dear Tod’s experts! 
i know it is a very long shot, but I am hoping someone would point me in the direction of what a bag I’m looking for might be. I saw this most gorgeous tote carried by a lady and she was kind enough to tell me it was Tod’s. 
It was a nylon tote, somewhat similar in style to Balenciaga city (E/W ish orientation and two front zippered pockets).  There were two top leather handles and a leather piping along the rim of the bag, slightly reminiscent of Foley + Corinna city bag. It was the most gorgeous olive green color with gold hardware. Any info is so greatly appreciated!


----------



## TotinScience

Edit! I found the model! It is a “Smile Shopping Piatta G” and I now am trying to search the internet high and low to find one


----------



## moldovakat

Can anyone tell me if all Tod's bags come with feet? I just bought one on Poshmark and it looks authentic but the Tod's logo inside is stamped in blue. not impressed (although I read that some aren't) and there are no "feet" at the bottom. Any thoughts?


----------



## sdkitty

moldovakat said:


> Can anyone tell me if all Tod's bags come with feet? I just bought one on Poshmark and it looks authentic but the Tod's logo inside is stamped in blue. not impressed (although I read that some aren't) and there are no "feet" at the bottom. Any thoughts?


I have one with no feet....but it's a rounded bottom so you couldn't really have feet on it


----------



## moldovakat

sdkitty said:


> I have one with no feet....but it's a rounded bottom so you couldn't really have feet on it


Thank you!


----------



## Brook16

Hello, can anyone assist in identifying this bag?

Many thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Brook16 said:


> Hello, can anyone assist in identifying this bag?
> 
> Many thanks.


Something (well, more than something) doesn't seem right with this bag. Did you buy this?
Hopefully @LT bag lady can pop in and offer her assistance.


----------



## Brook16

V0N1B2 said:


> Something (well, more than something) doesn't seem right with this bag. Did you buy this?
> Hopefully @LT bag lady can pop in and offer her assistance.


It was picked up at an estate sale.


----------



## LT bag lady

Brook16 said:


> Hello, can anyone assist in identifying this bag?
> 
> Many thanks.


Not authentic


----------



## LT bag lady

zestyfully said:


> Hi All, can anyone tell me the correct name of this bag, the original retail and/or design year(time period) ? Not my pic btw. Thanks!!


Not authentic


----------



## daisypalette

Edit: found it! - but I don’t know how to delete a post


----------



## Naomisully

Anyone know what the name of this big lovely bag is? TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Naomisully said:


> Anyone know what the name of this big lovely bag is? TIA!


It looks like the leather version of a G Bag Sacca Grande.  Most of the G-Bags came in coated canvas, but there were some done in all leather as well.  It's from around 2009-ish 
Like this one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/g-bag-pics-only.565725/#post-14511890


----------



## Jzal

Hello! I have this Tod's bag in my collection. Can someone help identify this one? I may have gotten it around 2005 or 2006. Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Jzal said:


> Hello! I have this Tod's bag in my collection. Can someone help identify this one? I may have gotten it around 2005 or 2006. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996057


maybe @LT bag lady can help


----------



## LT bag lady

Jzal said:


> Hello! I have this Tod's bag in my collection. Can someone help identify this one? I may have gotten it around 2005 or 2006. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996057


Not every bag style by TODS had a name originally.  can't remember this style having a name.


----------



## RebekkaS

Hey there 
Can anyone identify this bag? And do yoy know the style number or the style name? 

Have a lovely day! 
- Rebekka


----------



## dessertdays

Does anyone know what bag this is? I saw it on TRR just now but don't recognize it. The handles look like d-styling handles but I've seen enough of those bags to know that this isn't one of them. The listing also includes a photo with a white strap attached to the gold loop in the photo.


----------



## V0N1B2

dessertdays said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? I saw it on TRR just now but don't recognize it. The handles look like d-styling handles but I've seen enough of those bags to know that this isn't one of them. The listing also includes a photo with a white strap attached to the gold loop in the photo.
> 
> View attachment 5081560


It's the D-Cube bag from Spring 2014


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Greetings!

I just bought this off eBay with the tiny little opening bid. I'm no t even sure if I love the style (it looks a little dated), but put in the opening bid because I'd never seen a Tod's backpack and I love their leather soooo much. They didn't post the dimensions, and guessing from the mannequin can be deceiving. It looks pretty big. 

In person, I might just love it. Fingers crossed!

Can you tell me anything about it?






	

		
			
		

		
	
. In


----------



## Narnanz

Currently have this Tods in the Authenticate this Tods thread but wondering what style it is and how old if anyone can give me an idea.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I just bought this off eBay with the tiny little opening bid. I'm no t even sure if I love the style (it looks a little dated), but put in the opening bid because I'd never seen a Tod's backpack and I love their leather soooo much. They didn't post the dimensions, and guessing from the mannequin can be deceiving. It looks pretty big.
> 
> In person, I might just love it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Can you tell me anything about it?
> 
> View attachment 5097821
> View attachment 5097822
> View attachment 5097823
> View attachment 5097824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In


@LT bag lady should have a look at that.


----------



## V0N1B2

Narnanz said:


> Currently have this Tods in the Authenticate this Tods thread but wondering what style it is and how old if anyone can give me an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098759
> View attachment 5098760
> 
> Thank you


This is a Restyle/Restyled/Restyling D-Bag media. It’s from around 2007/2008 and I think it was the second version of the very popular (original) D Bag.


----------



## Narnanz

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Restyle/Restyled/Restyling D-Bag media. It’s from around 2007/2008 and I think it was the second version of the very popular (original) D Bag.


ohh thank you...nice for a grand total of $8


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> @LT bag lady should have a look at that.



_Ruh-roh_. Sounds ominous. I hope it's not because I just bought a fake Tod's.


----------



## V0N1B2

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> _Ruh-roh_. Sounds ominous. I hope it's not because I just bought a fake Tod's.


I’m not familiar with this backpack so @LT bag lady is the best person to ask about year/model etc.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Oh my. I think @LT bag lady is gone from tPF. I sent her a DM (a few years ago she told me I could), and she never responded. This morning, I searched for her, and got a Member Not Found message.

Of course, people come and people go, but coming off a year of COVID, I cannot help but worry a bit. 

Fingers crossed she is healthy and well and just decided to stop playing with us.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Greetings Kind Authenticators,

Can you please help me understand this bag? I think it's a D-Bag, but it is shorter than I am used (13in x 7in x 5 in) to and does't have d-rings for a strap.

Style? Year?

Thank you!!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Greetings Kind Authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me understand this bag? I think it's a D-Bag, but it is shorter than I am used (13in x 7in x 5 in) to and does't have d-rings for a strap.
> 
> Style? Year?
> 
> Thank you!!


I meant, Kind Identifiers, not Authenticators. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## LT bag lady

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I just bought this off eBay with the tiny little opening bid. I'm no t even sure if I love the style (it looks a little dated), but put in the opening bid because I'd never seen a Tod's backpack and I love their leather soooo much. They didn't post the dimensions, and guessing from the mannequin can be deceiving. It looks pretty big.
> 
> In person, I might just love it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Can you tell me anything about it?
> 
> View attachment 5097821
> View attachment 5097822
> View attachment 5097823
> View attachment 5097824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In


This is not an authentic TODS item.


----------



## LT bag lady

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Oh my. I think @LT bag lady is gone from tPF. I sent her a DM (a few years ago she told me I could), and she never responded. This morning, I searched for her, and got a Member Not Found message.
> 
> Of course, people come and people go, but coming off a year of COVID, I cannot help but worry a bit.
> 
> Fingers crossed she is healthy and well and just decided to stop playing with us.


I’m alive and healthy just don’t come to Tpf often.  I’m going to make a point of checking this forum more often.


----------



## LT bag lady

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Greetings Kind Authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me understand this bag? I think it's a D-Bag, but it is shorter than I am used (13in x 7in x 5 in) to and does't have d-rings for a strap.
> 
> Style? Year?
> 
> Thank you!!


I can’t load the 1st image in full.  Can you show me the inside zipper.  
thanks


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> I’m alive and healthy just don’t come to Tpf often


Yes, I noticed that you were a little active again. It was weird. Just for grins, I searched your name and got that weird message. Glad you are okay!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> I can’t load the 1st image in full.  Can you show me the inside zipper.
> thanks


It's in my office and I just crawled into bed. I'll take photos in the morning. I have my suspicions. The leather doesn't feel right.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> This is not an authentic TODS item.


Oddly, I am glad to hear this. This backpack is gross. I'll follow up with the seller.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> I can’t load the 1st image in full.  Can you show me the inside zipper.
> thanks


Here is the first image again, the inside zipper, and a few more.


----------



## LT bag lady

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Here is the first image again, the inside zipper, and a few more.
> 
> View attachment 5117240
> View attachment 5117241
> View attachment 5117242
> View attachment 5117243
> View attachment 5117244
> View attachment 5117245
> View attachment 5117246


Looks good.  Its authentic.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

LT bag lady said:


> Looks good.  Its authentic.


Whew! Thank you! 

So, is it a D-bag? Do you happen to know the year range?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Hi there, does anyone know what this bag is called? I can’t seem to find it on the reference library. It has the little feet like the loafers which I like


----------



## cecegreens

Hi there. Any help would be much appreciated. I am wondering if this Tod’s bag is authentic? And if so which style it is. Thanks very much


----------



## dpatton

I have a Tod’s bag and believe it is a vintage style.  I am new so please forgive me if I posted in wrong section!! I have attached a few photos of this beautiful bag but could not find anything trying to search it…Please let me know if this is authentic and possibly what the name of the bag is!! thanks so much!!


----------



## Anita Damjan

Hello everyone, can somebody please identify these two models and maybe say around what year they were made. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Can anyone ID this style? Images not mine, from a listing on TRR.


----------



## 6158lacy

Hi I bought these Tod patent leather loafers on eBay but can’t tell if the are real. There is no logo under the tongue flap which I heard there should be?


----------



## 6158lacy

6158lacy said:


> Hi I bought these Tod patent leather loafers on eBay but can’t tell if the are real. There is no logo under the tongue flap which I heard there should be?


 Item number - 224607287730
Sold by snazzyreseller
I don’t have the link


----------



## jule36

Are these real? I found them at my local thrift shop for $6!! They are extremely well made, real leather. The soles do not come out. I’m very pleased for $6, unsure if a very good dupe or real. Thank you.


----------



## kt92

Hi there I hope I’m in the right place! I am looking for this bag - what is the style name?  I know it’s a few years old but I once saw it in navy with red trim and still kicking myself for not buying it back then!!


----------



## V0N1B2

kt92 said:


> Hi there I hope I’m in the right place! I am looking for this bag - what is the style name?  I know it’s a few years old but I once saw it in navy with red trim and still kicking myself for not buying it back then!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294995


It’s a Tod’s Double T Shoulder Bag. I think this model has a detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## kt92

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s a Tod’s Double T Shoulder Bag. I think this model has a detachable shoulder strap.


Thank you !!  Would you know if I can still get it anywhere ?


----------



## V0N1B2

kt92 said:


> Thank you !!  Would you know if I can still get it anywhere ?


I doubt it. I think it's from around 2016/2017 so probably only resale sites might have it. I remember seeing it at a Nordstrom Rack, but that had to be back in 2019. Good luck tho, it's a really nice bag and Tod's is such an under-appreciated brand.


----------



## Watermelon317

I am looking for info on this Tod’s leather embossed shoulder bag. Does it have a style name? When was it introduced to the market? What was the approx initial selling price?


----------



## Chaddychick

jburgh said:


> This is the place to ask for help identifying a TOD'S item.  Please make sure you post pics and any info you have, like when you saw the item.
> 
> This is NOT the place to request an opinion on authenticity - we have a thread for that here: http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/authenticate-tods-please-use-proper-format-post-1-a-416418.html


Hi the link for authenticity seems to be broken!
I have posted a bag to see if anyone could shed some light on the authenticity but no reply 
Thanks


----------

